# Who here has had covid? Not to debate!



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

First off please respect this is not a debating thread, I’m not after opinions etc, it’s purely out of interest to how it if it has effected you.

Who in here has had it? 
How it made you feel?, 
Any long lasting effects you may have/had?

My wife felt ill (ached and couldn’t stop coughing) and so she took her test and had a positive result on 5th November 21. She went down hill fast and was almost bed ridden had it not been her stubbornness to not sit still. But she suffered a week long headache, sore throat, constant dry coughing and has still not regained her taste or sense of smell. (Lucky for me). But still when she gets up spends the first awakening hour coughing non stop.

Having been told I was on the extremely vulnerable list and had to isolate for over a month at the beginning of the year because of my health issues etc I will admit to having some concerns but it was inevitable. So I was testing everyday, (I work in food manufacturing so have to be careful) then low and behold on the 12th November I had my first positive result (it was also the day I was booked in for my booster!). But I had no symptoms until the 14th and then got hit with a headache that sent me to bed at 4pm and I couldn’t get out of bed until 8pm the following day. After that the only thing I noticed was being so lethargic and tired for a week afterwards, not even a cough! I returned to work after the 10 days but was quite breathless but it could be also contributed to the fact my work is quite physical and ide literally been cooped up indoors and done nothing for 10 days prior.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

No, 1 neice(teacher) had it but only knew as midwife said she had a high temp during a check up and sent her for test. Couple at work apparently had it too.
Feeling lucky but then do get bit panicky at slightest sneeze or sore throat!


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Myself, my missus and 9 year old step son had it this last month, in November. We are now over it.

I would get a very brief, like a few seconds, headache a couple of times a day. It mostly felt like a heavy cold, that’s why I originally just brushed it off. The boy had a persistent cough which would happen to me in the evenings. The missus had a dodgy tummy. I definitely felt lethargic/fatigued by the end of the day.

Interestingly the 12 year old step daughter didn’t. She had her first jab back at the end of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had it not long back, Lost my sense of smell for a few days,that was about it


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I had it months ago, not bad really, rough for a few days and very tired all the time, my father got it and it killed him 3 weeks ago.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

bellguy said:


> I had it months ago, not bad really, rough for a few days and very tired all the time, my father got it and it killed him 3 weeks ago.


Im so sorry for your loss!

My wife and son have it as we speak...son had a fever for about 2 days and thats it, my wife lost her sence of taste and since yesterday she is having some nerve issues (heavy left arm, tingeling across the body) and a low fever. Otherwise they are both fine...we still have to stay in quarantine for the next 5 days or so.

Oh my mother-in-law got it as well a few days ago...she says she is having a hard time to sleep because of some pain across the body but during the day she says its fine.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, did a whole thread about my experience with it. 
Long lasting effects: my lungs are probably never going to recover from the pneumonia i had with it


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

bellguy said:


> I had it months ago, not bad really, rough for a few days and very tired all the time, my father got it and it killed him 3 weeks ago.


So Sorry for your Loss bellguy.

My 15yr old son got it a few months ago, he was tired, constantly coughing and lost sense of smell but fortunately he's been fine ever since. 
Both myself and wife had both vaccine's, tested each day couldn't exactly quarantine my son in a bungalow so surprisingly myself and wife never got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've not had it. 3 out of 15 of my employees say they had it but no lasting effects and I don't believe 2 of them. A guy in the local RSOC group had it last summer 2020 and says he was getting dizzy spells for 6 months afterwards.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

To give an idea, i had it between Christmas and new year last year and whilst not fit per se, it used to take me 20 minutes to walk the 1.4 miles to work every day.
When i was finally allowed back in to work after my spell in hospital, it took me nearly an hour to cover the same distance and it is only this last few weeks that i have got my time to cover the same distance back below 30 minutes.

A very good friend of mine was an amateur triathlete, used to run several miles a day, she got Covid about 3 months before me and still struggles to go jogging now.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you A&J and Sharrkey for you sentiments.
Watching him deteriorate over his final 2 weeks is something I wouldn’t wish on anyone and I am unlikely to ever forget as he looked nothing like my father in the end.
I sincerely hope that anyone who has it or gets it only has a mild dose and gets well soon.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

bellguy said:


> I had it months ago, not bad really, rough for a few days and very tired all the time, my father got it and it killed him 3 weeks ago.


Wow,  So sorry for your loss. it seemed wrong to thank you for your post, but you shared your experience which is what I asked for.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Yep, did a whole thread about my experience with it.
> Long lasting effects: my lungs are probably never going to recover from the pneumonia i had with it


I remember reading that post, couldn't remember who it was by, and I tried searching for covid related threads but couldn't find it. Was going to see if it had been expanded upon by others before I started this one.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Just now I learnt that my younger 5 year old son is also positive for Covid...so far so good with him as he isnt showing any signs...well maybe a bit of a stuffed nose and thats it.

Me being the only one who is vaccinated am still Covid negative (I do self tests now every day). So I guess the Pfizer vaccine I got 5 months ago actually works!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

My wife had it - neither my son or myself caught it.

flu like symptoms for 3-4days then lost sense of taste & smell. No long lasting symptoms. She is on the high risk register but had both jabs.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

But not everyone gets all of the symptoms, i had just the cough. I never developed a temperature, i retained my sense of taste and smell and never had the headaches either.
I think despite it putting me into hospital, i was quite lucky really.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I believe we actually had it in Nov 2019. Both of us had non-stop coughing and zero energy.

Spoke to my doctor early Dec 2019 and told him i have been coughing for nearly 3 weeks and am just washed out, told him i have never felt so ill and asked him if anything was going round and he, of course , said "No, its probably flu"

Later we discover that Covid was around much earlier than anyone knew.

Since then, touch wood, we have both been fine although we know people who have been seriously ill and died from it and also people who have been very ill and lost taste and smell / have long term breathlessness and no energy. Some people we know felt a bit rough for a few days, then apparently OK afterwards.

My conclusion is that Covid-19 is randomly vicious and your genetic makeup determines how the dice will roll for you. 

Covid might mutate itself to extinction or this might genuinely be the beginning of the end for all of us, who knows ?

FWIW, personally i feel its worthwhile accommodating inconveniences like masks and distancing as anything which might possibly help is worth doing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Covid might mutate itself to extinction or this might genuinely be the beginning of the end for all of us, who knows ?


As long as there are people who refuse to wear masks, refuse to maintain social distancing and refuse to be vaccinated, then this thing will never die out.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GleemSpray said:


> I believe we actually had it in Nov 2019. Both of us had non-stop coughing and zero energy.


Same here for my wife and I around that time. 
Had similar symptoms again recently and still have a slight cough 4 weeks later but have never tested positive and my wife also has a weekly pcr test.

I'm travelling into work again via train so pretty happy with the enforced mask wearing.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

worked every day in a prison on the induction wing and never had it.

tested regularly at work - much easier now with just the nose ones - and single lines every day.

seems some people just can't get it!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> I had it months ago, not bad really, rough for a few days and very tired all the time, my father got it and it killed him 3 weeks ago.


Oh that's sad to hear mate…

One of the partners where my wife works got it last year and it killed him, in his early 50's, no health issues prior…


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> As long as there are people who refuse to wear masks, refuse to maintain social distancing and refuse to be vaccinated, then this thing will never die out.


You wouldn't believe the arrogance of some patients / visitors at my hospital… you ask them to kindly wear a mask and the look they give you / some of the comments…


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

My mother-in-law fell victim to it in March 2020, a couple of days after the first lockdown was introduced. She was already vulnerable to respiratory infections as she had advanced COPD, and caught Covid while in hospital recovering from pneumonia. She was DNR, so the only active treatment was oxygen via a mask, and she was not strong enough to be ventilated. In her case she suddenly had very low O2 saturation, which initially baffled the doctors - she did not appear to be particularly ill or breathless yet had O2 readings that should have left her seriously ill. Initial covid tests were negative, but she then quickly deteriorated with very high fever and difficulty breathing. Within hours she was unconscious, and dies within 48 hours without waking up again. Post mortem tests confirmed she did have Covid.

Since then, with living in an area with one of the lowest mainland levels of confirmed Covid infections, there have been few immediate friends and family that have had confirmed infection, but those that have have shown the whole range of symptoms, with most being asymptomatic or with very mild illness, but a few who were ill enough to require hospital treatment, and some have exhibited long term issues which could be typically considered as long Covid. Those who needed hospital treatment were otherwise fit and healthy and all under 40, and all had been vaccinated too.

I have been using LFTs regularly since they became available - I work in other peoples houses regularly and wanted to ensure I was taking all reasonable steps to ensure I was minimising the risk I posed to my customers, regardless of their own stance on mitigations. As far as I know I, not my wife and kids, have had Covid since we’ve had access to home testing, but prior to that who knows!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> You wouldn't believe the arrogance of some patients / visitors at my hospital… you ask them to kindly wear a mask and the look they give you / some of the comments…


I would, the shop below where i caught Covid is not enforcing the new rules, so what chance do you stand of keeping it at bay?
MInd you, the locals don't give a fig for the rules and haven't done since this all kicked off, i'm just surprised more of them haven't caught it.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

My Wife and I caught it in January 2020, when it was just 'something in china'. We both thought we had the flu, having had flu once before it felt similar, but then we both realised it wasn't normal flu. My wife suffered more than I did, she was absolutely burning up for a few days, and lost her sense of smell and taste for a few weeks. Once covid became widespread and we saw the symptoms, it was obvious that was what we had, as it ticked every box. Moving forward, apart from feeling tired and a dry cough which lasted a few weeks, we have no long term effects.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> You wouldn't believe the arrogance of some patients / visitors at my hospital… you ask them to kindly wear a mask and the look they give you / some of the comments…


Probably because mask wearing is nonsensical according to most of the studies carried out.

https://swprs.org/face-masks-and-covid-the-evidence/


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Probably because mask wearing is nonsensical according to most of the studies carried out.
> 
> https://swprs.org/face-masks-and-covid-the-evidence/


Hmmm.

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/swiss-policy-research/


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

My wife had Covic back in March, contacted by trace and protect after tested positive and they narrowed it down to catching it in a shop when she was out. She remembered someone was standing in the queue behind her coughing wearing the “mask exemption” badge you can buy online. She suffered severely as she has asthma and still wears masks in the shops to keep herself and the family safe. 

Fast forward, she recently seen a doctor as she’s been finding it harder to breathe than before even with the inhalers and the doctor reckons she has lung damage from covid.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I could make a comment here of why my father died in hospital when he was in for an injury, but I will refrain as it’s not a debate.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Fast forward, she recently seen a doctor as she's been finding it harder to breathe than before even with the inhalers and the doctor reckons she has lung damage from covid.


Lung damage is not caused by the virus but by your body's immune response going OTT. You need steroids to dampen the immune response and something that will interrupt the virus itself to prevent growth... Ivermectin anyone? Unfortunately, they won't prescribe Ivermectin because it works and that would do away with the emergency use approval for the vaccines. p.s. I ordered my Ivermectin from India. :thumb:


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Lung damage is not caused by the virus but by your body's immune response going OTT. You need steroids to dampen the immune response and something that will interrupt the virus itself to prevent growth... Ivermectin anyone? Unfortunately, they won't prescribe Ivermectin because it works and that would do away with the emergency use approval for the vaccines. p.s. I ordered my Ivermectin from India. :thumb:


She's been prescribed a pink inhaler (can't remember the name) it's got steroids in it and she's to take 2 puffs of it daily to help with her breathing.

What's invermectin? Sorry I'm not good in the medical field of things


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It's actually an anti-parasitic that has been found to stop it in its tracks. India and Japan have used it to great effect. India basically made medical packs with it in and gave to all citizens in case they came down with the lurgy. You won't get it over here if you want it you'll need to import it. If you need details just PM me and I'll give you details of my contact in India.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

I Contacted Covid 19 November 2020 I was 32 and fairly fit , felt like the Flu on the day had a Range Rover Vogue SE in for a Full detailed Valet, took me ages to do my usual thought I was tired after my days game shooting the day before. I had a huge Takeaway for tea hardly tasted of anything and had the worst headache. Alarm bells started to ring! To bed and woke up at 2PM the next day felt Awful so booked a test, which was positive. Experienced severe exhaustion, temperature, fever, the runs, mentally felt like the handbrake was on when trying to do a wordsearch difficulty breathing so ordered Oxygen from Air For Life to try to avoid hospital. Was ill for 3 weeks severe exhaustion, I have had Swine Flu, Pneumonia and now covid so my lungs must be susceptible. I experienced rapid weight loss, no/ low appetite till mid December 2020 I was forcing myself to eat. Long term I have struggled with breathing and for a few months struggled with fatigue. Thankfully now I am back to normal with my breathing with very occasional use of the inhaler. Had both jabs and was really ill for a few days with them also, tempted not to have the booster as and when is offered.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Our MD (30) has it now, only single jabbed
One of our PM's is off in each office 
We have had a procession over the last year and we only employ about 50 people across our group.
I have lost a relative (cousin) to it.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

muzzer said:


> As long as there are people who refuse to wear masks, refuse to maintain social distancing and refuse to be vaccinated, then this thing will never die out.


this isn't a debate but factual - all pandemics burn out naturally.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> It's actually an anti-parasitic that has been found to stop it in its tracks. India and Japan have used it to great effect. India basically made medical packs with it in and gave to all citizens in case they came down with the lurgy. You won't get it over here if you want it you'll need to import it. If you need details just PM me and I'll give you details of my contact in India.


Do you not think it is working in those areas as they have large numbers of parasitic worm infections? 
It is not doing anything for covid but treating any underlying health issues to give people a better chance of fighting it off.

This thread will get shutdown soon I guess as soon as the conspiracy theories start.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Absolutely not Anthony. There is plenty of information out there if you care to look. If you do want to look though, I would recommend using DuckDuckGo browser rather than Google chrome then you don’t get censored results. 👌


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Absolutely not Anthony. There is plenty of information out there if you care to look. If you do want to look though, I would recommend using DuckDuckGo browser rather than Google chrome then you don't get censored results. &#55357;&#56396;


Oh dear. If you go looking for things on the internet to back up your worldview you will likely find it. It doesn't mean it is correct 

By censored do you mean the ones that have been removed as being factually incorrect, conspiracy theory based or pseudo science. I just look at the people promoting those ideas e.g. loony US republicans to know immediately how ridiculous it is and all the science led evidence DOES back that up.

I find it remarkable that people have lost sight of reality so much that they are willing to take a dewormer on an internet rumour but refuse a tested vaccine.

I would guess you are too far down the rabbit hole to find your way out but this article has a good analysis of the actual data but is a long read -

https://astralcodexten.substack.com/p/ivermectin-much-more-than-you-wanted


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Keep taking your jabs mate. Every 3 months will do nicely. That maintains your PLUS markers for heart attack at a sky high level. 
I know what I’ll be taking thanks.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Keep taking your jabs mate. Every 3 months will do nicely. That maintains your PLUS markers for heart attack at a sky high level.
> I know what I'll be taking thanks.


Good luck with that too.

Maybe keep it to yourself though as recommending someone give it to their daughter on an internet forum is frankly disturbing.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't believe me, would you listen to a doctor showing you facts and figures? 




And further... Pfizer's antiviral drug they are producing for Covid-19 treatment works in exactly the same way as Ivermectin. 




Enjoy the rest of your day, my work here is done. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread appears to be descending in to a debate, as the OP stated, it's about how it's effected you. So please be mindful of this. Thank you.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

My 15yo lad had it back in mid October - no symptoms aside from lack of sense of smell and funny taste in his mouth; if it wasn't for that and that he mentioned it we wouldn't have know. Did a LFT and it came back positive. No one else in the house got it.

My OH has it now though - she started with a cold/flu last week, then an ear infection and now tested positive (PCR). Hard to tell exactly what is or isn't covid due to the flu/cold, but needless to say she's in bed and sleeping alot. Again no one else in the house has it.

I had my Moderna booster Wednesday evening and jeez did that knock me for six. Felt absolutely crap yesterday, lethargic, couldn't get warm, just generally worn out. Bit better today, probably back to 80% but still feeling the effects.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Don't believe me, would you listen to a doctor showing you facts and figures?
> And further... Pfizer's antiviral drug they are producing for Covid-19 treatment works in exactly the same way as Ivermectin.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day, my work here is done. :thumb:


I would strongly suggest you choose your news sources more wisely rather than a nurse on Youtube.
Maybe he just has bills to pay that his YT channel pay for 
That video of his was initially titled 'miracle in Japan' but he changed it after getting fact checked again.

Japan has one of the highest rates of parasitic worm infections BTW :thumb:

Europe and USA pretty much zero but at least you'll be 100% sure you don't have any :lol:


----------

